# Who is up for ...



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

... a cruise and lunch on Sunday, 18th December, after our Christmas Dinner

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=50481

Obviously our Scottish friends who stay over at _Auberge Unwin_. Anyone else?


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Me and KiTTcaTT will be but probably just in one TT though 8)


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Great Barry [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## TT Law (Sep 6, 2003)

Hi Dani,

I hope you are all well.

I will speak to Caz about the cruise and let you know. We will have to come in the cab so we will be sedate if we attend.

Regards

Steve


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

No problem Steve.
We may all be sedate with all that curry sloshing around 

Anyway, I suggest we start the cruise at our house after a hearty breakfast (and a gym workout for the curry'ers)


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Dani, not sure what you are thinking of on timing but we need to be finished for 1pm ish so hope you are looking at an early start?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

ObiWan said:


> Dani, not sure what you are thinking of on timing but we need to be finished for 1pm ish so hope you are looking at an early start?


You must be a mind reader :wink:

As I was saying to Ron tonight that you&Sue may want to stay over ... early start and all that ....
[I hope you're o.k. to sleep on a comfy gym floor] :roll: :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

ps: make that *very comfy *gym foor :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## EDZ26 (Jul 13, 2004)

This Should be good for me, as i have struggled with other cruises this year, but i might be in something from the dark side, my new company car has arrived, and the TT will be with Audi for a Majority of the run up to xmas, so its a 3.0d X5 for me  

Cheers
Alan


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

A3DFU said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> > Dani, not sure what you are thinking of on timing but we need to be finished for 1pm ish so hope you are looking at an early start?
> ...


I'll take sleeping on it every time over working out on it


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

EDZ26 said:


> This Should be good for me, as i have struggled with other cruises this year, but i might be in something from the dark side, my new company car has arrived, and the TT will be with Audi for a Majority of the run up to xmas, so its a 3.0d X5 for me
> 
> Cheers
> Alan


Sounds super, Alan  See you on the 18th. I'll PM details of where to meet soon  
Oh, will you be joining us for the Barinda meal on the 17th?



ObiWan said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > ObiWan said:
> ...


And you can even watch yourself sleeping now the mirrors are up 8)


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

A3DFU said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> > A3DFU said:
> ...


Kinky


----------



## MonTheFish (Jul 6, 2005)

we'll be looking forward to that 'spirited' drive on sunday


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

MonTheFish said:


> we'll be looking forward to that 'spirited' drive on sunday


I will sort a route next week


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

ObiWan said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > ObiWan said:
> ...


Oh yeah :lol: :lol: :lol:

BTW, where is Ian???
*IAN???*
We need you to bring up the rear [smiley=weneedyou.gif] :-*


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

MonTheFish said:


> we'll be looking forward to that 'spirited' drive on sunday


Great news, is "we" all the travelling clan?


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

ObiWan said:


> MonTheFish said:
> 
> 
> > we'll be looking forward to that 'spirited' drive on sunday
> ...












Count The Princesses in :roll: 

Hev x


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Boo-hoo, boo-hoo, boo-hoo, snif, boo-hoo, snuffle, boo-hoo boo-hoo, snif snif... snif, boo-hoo, aaaarrrrrrrrrrrhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh, boo-hoo 

Stop it, please

Snif, snuffle 

Have a good time - lucky people :wink:

Jackie x (still looking for a Joseph, Mary, babe in a manger,a bunch of shepards, guiding star, donkeys and other assorted farmyard animals...oh, and a drop of Myhr would help too - tried Boots but sold out :x :wink: )


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> oh, and a drop of Myhr would help too - tried Boots but sold out :x :wink: )


I'm sure some swissol will do ,,,, only best of show as it is the same price as myhr :wink: :-*


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Hev said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> > MonTheFish said:
> ...


 [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> Boo-hoo, boo-hoo, boo-hoo, snif, boo-hoo, snuffle, boo-hoo boo-hoo, snif snif... snif, boo-hoo, aaaarrrrrrrrrrrhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh, boo-hoo
> 
> Stop it, please
> 
> ...


Well we got all here Jackie 

Joseph and Mary will come to the meal, babe Hev will also be there, the donkeys will serve the food to a bunch of shepards ....
... and I'm your guiding star  [smiley=juggle.gif] [smiley=elf.gif] 
As for the Myhr, David has the perfect idea 

O.K. O.K. sorry, a bad joke. I promise to make it up when you get down here :-*


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Very good Dani :lol:

All you, and the all star cast need to do now, is be ready for 3 performances starting Thursday :wink:

Jackie x


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> Very good Dani :lol:
> 
> All you, and the all star cast need to do now, is be ready for 3 performances starting Thursday :wink:
> 
> Jackie x


Not a problem, Jackie
I've been on stage many times  :roll:

Just tell me where to go :wink: :lol:


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Give us a clue on timings Dani? Presume we will be leaving from yours?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

ObiWan said:


> Give us a clue on timings Dani? Presume we will be leaving from yours?


*10:00am start from our house (via Shell station if need be) to finish at the usual Bee Hive destination at 1:00pm for a lunch *
so the Scottish contingent got plenty of time to head up north afterwards


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

A3DFU said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> > Give us a clue on timings Dani? Presume we will be leaving from yours?
> ...


Dani - make sure Graeme fills up here!!!!!! He has a tendancy to let his tank run a little low on a run :roll:

Hev x


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Hev said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > ObiWan said:
> ...


Thanks for this Hev :-* 
I'll make sure we'll pull into the filling station [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## MonTheFish (Jul 6, 2005)

hope the petrol isn't more expensive than 84.9p or I'm bringing my own


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

MonTheFish said:


> hope the petrol isn't more expensive than 84.9p or I'm bringing my own


Perhaps if you fill up in Moss Side


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

MonTheFish said:


> hope the petrol isn't more expensive than 84.9p or I'm bringing my own


Best bring your own curry as well then


----------



## MonTheFish (Jul 6, 2005)

at the speed I'll need to drive to get there in time....it would still be hot


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Yes - I know, well unless KiTTcaTT is following you that is :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

ObiWan said:


> Yes - I know, well unless KiTTcaTT is following you that is :wink:


What, will kiTTcaTT be chasing Davey along


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

A3DFU said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> > Yes - I know, well unless KiTTcaTT is following you that is :wink:
> ...


No she did in scotland!!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

ObiWan said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > ObiWan said:
> ...


Scary!!!! I better make sure that Sue doen't chase me


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

A3DFU said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> > A3DFU said:
> ...


Ok, it was more followed than chased, but the brakes worked, even in the wet, very wet 8)


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Thanks for the cruise Dani, some interesting new roads this time


----------

